# كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر؟



## nadjeh (31 يوليو 2009)

كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر؟
1
تبدأ عملية الليزك بوضع المشرط الإلكتروني على العين وتثبيته بدقة. 
2
يقوم الطبيب بازالة الغشاء بواسطة ملقط معقم ووضعه جانباً لتكون القرنية معرضة لاشعة الليزر للمرحلة التالية.
3
تتم العملية بإعادة الغشاء الرقيق مكانه كما كان قبل العملية.

مشاكل ممكن ان تحدث 

كأي عملية جرحية فإن هناك بعض المشاكل التي من الممكن ان تحدث خلال مراحل العملية مثلاً في مرحلة قطع غشاء القرنية وبالرغم من انه جهاز عالي الدقة والتطور الا ان قد تكون عملية القطع غير مكتملة مما قد يسبب تأخير العملية لفترة تزيد عن 3 اشهر لحين التحام الغشاء مرة اخرى او ان تكون عملية القطع اعمق من الطلوب ولو ان هذا نادرا حدوثه او ان القطع كان غير منتظم او ان اعادة الغشاء لم يكن في المكان الاصلي تماماً. كما انه من الممكن ان تحدث بعض المشاكل خلال تسليط اشعة الليزر فقد يحدث ان تكون كمية الليزر اكثر او اقل من المطلوب بالضبط كما انه من الممكن ان يحرك المريض عينه اثناء الليزر كل هذه احتمالات نادرة الحدوث لان العملية يسبقها فحص دقيق جداً لتحديد دقيق لكل متعلقات العملية.


لماذا يختـار البعض إجـراء عملية تصحيح البصـر ؟

لا يوجد أحد لا يتمنى الرؤيـة بدون الاعتمـاد على النظـارات الطبية أو العدسات اللاصقـة ، حيث يقـوم أحدنا من فراشـه فيرى ساعته ويعرف طريقه دون أن يتحسس مكان النظارات الطبية أو العدسات اللاصقة . الكثيرون يتمنون مزاولة رياضتهم المفضلة ككرة القدم أو السباحـة دون متاعب ومخاطر وضع النظارات أو العدسات اللاصقة أثناء اللعب . البعض يعملون في مجالات تتطلب دقة وسلامة النظر بدون نظارات طبية أو عدسات ، مثل رجال الأمن والطيارين والرياضيين والمضيفـات. والبعض الآخر لا تصلح له العدسات اللاصقة بسبب وجود حساسيـة أو جفاف في العين بسبب قلـة إفراز الدموع، كما أنه لا يحبذ الظهور بالنظارات الطبية أو يفضل حرية الحركة بدون التقيد بالنظارات أو العدسات وتلبي عملية تصحيح النظر بالليزر كل هذه الرغبات بنجاح كبير .
كيف يقـوم الليـزر بعلاج قصـر النظـر ، طول النظر واللابؤرية ؟

بدأ العلاج بالليزر في أوروبا منذ منتصف الثمانينات، وقد تم منذ تلك الفترة وحتى الآن علاج مـا يزيـد عن عشرة ملايين شخص من مختلف دول العالم وبنسبة نجاح تزيد عن 95% . يجري حاليـاً نوعان من العمليـات لعــلاج قصر النظر باستعمـال الليزر هي عمليـات "الليزك"وعمليـات "الليزر" وفي الحالتين يعتمد الجهاز على إصدار أشعة فوق بنفسجية تستطيع تغيير التحدب الخارجي للقرنية دون إحداث أي تلف في الأنسجة المحيطة ، حيث تقوم أشعة الليزر المبرمجـة مسبقاً بواسطـة الكومبيوتر بحد كميات محدودة من أنسجة سطح القرنية (يقل سـمكهـا عن سمك الشعرة الرقيقة) وبذلك تصل العين إلى قوة التركيز المتوافق مع طولهـا وبالتالي يتم تصحيح البصر والاستغناء عن النظارات الطبية والعدسات اللاصقـة . 

ما الفرق بين الليزر والليزك و أيهما افضل لعلاج حالتي ؟؟

بجميع العمليات يتم استعمال نفس جهاز الاكسايمر ليز ولكن الفرق بين الليزر والليزك هو موضع العلاج في عمليات الليزر يتم علاج السطح الخارجي للقرنية بالليزر وقد اثبتت الابحاث انها طريقة علاج مأمونة وفعالة في درجات النظر البسيطة أما في الدرجات العالية فقد وجدت الابحاث ان عمليات الليزك تعطي نسبة نجاح أعلى ويتم فيها الاستغناء عن النظارات بصورة اسرع وأدق وفي هذه العمليات يتم إستعمال الليزر لعلاج الانسجة داخل القرنية
( بدلا من السطح الخارجي ) بعد إستخدام جهاز آخر مساعد يسمى المايكروكيراتوم


----------



## محمد الموصلي (1 أغسطس 2009)

القرنية المخروطية هل يمكن معالجتها بالليزك ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (6 أغسطس 2009)

*عملية الليزك لا تفيد في حالات القرنية المخروطية*



محمد الموصلي قال:


> القرنية المخروطية هل يمكن معالجتها بالليزك ارجو الرد وشكرا


 

_عملية الليزك_ لا تفيد في حالات القرنية المخروطية ويجب عدم إجراء العملية لأسباب عديدة أهمها أن القرنية المخروطية ليست سميكة السمك الكافي لإجراء العملية.
هناك حالات أخرى لا تناسبها العملية:
ففي حالة وجود ماء أبيض في العين أو حالات ارتفاع ضغط العين ( الجلوكوما ) أو وجود التهابات داخلية في العين وجميع هذه الحالات وغيرها يمكن اكتشافها من قبل الطبيب عند فحص العين قبل العملية0

هذه الاجابة لل د. متعب الشعيبي .. استشاري طب وجراحة العيون


----------



## mas_optics (5 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع . يرجى توضيح الالية الهندسية لعملية العلاج


----------



## يوهشام (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على توضيحك لعملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر


----------



## qasem kafawin (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور يااخي على هذه المعلومات جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ليدي لين (19 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا فقد اصبحت هذه العمليات كثيرة ونسبة نجاحها عالية بالاضافة الى انها مأمونه بأذن الله


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## Abbassi2007 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور يااخي على هذه المعلومات جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس عمووور (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالدابوعاشور (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لهذة المعلومات القيمة وكل عام وانتم جميعا بكل خير


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## راقى اعليوة (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى العزير على الجهد المبذول على المعلومات 
تقبل مرورى بفائق الاحترام


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة والقيمة .


----------



## sa123bak (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## عبدالله عبدربه (15 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## تكيران (23 مايو 2010)

هل عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر تنفع مع جميع الاعمار ؟؟؟؟
أم هناك عمر محدد للانسان ؟؟ 

*
*


----------



## بدرسعد (14 أغسطس 2010)

شكرآ علي هذة المعلمات اخي الكريم


----------



## Bgd_phoenix (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور
 وبارك الله جهودكم
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## ابوهشوم (25 أغسطس 2010)

هل يمكن اجراء عمليه الليزر او الليزك لمن يعمل في ضروف مناخيه صعبه
حراره غبار رطوبه اشعه شمس حارقه ...............الخ
ارجو الافاده
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ingamoune (19 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## العيون الدامعة (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أقدم لكم أحد أجهزة اليزر وهو الاكزيمر ليزر الذي يستخدم في أجراء عمليات تصحيح النظر بالقرنية:

الاكزيمر ليزر Excimer lasers وهو احد أنواع أجهزة المعالجة باليزر: 








أجزاء الجهاز: 
1-أنبوب الأكزيمر ليزر "Laser Tube" : يقوم هذا الأنبوب الذي يعتبر أهم قطعة داخل جهاز الليزر بإطلاق أشعة الأكزيمر ليزر، واليزر في هذا الجهاز من نوع الغازي .
2-متابعة حركة العين Tracking.: يقوم هذا النظام بمتابعة حركة العين خلال تسليط العلاج عليها وهو عبارة عن كاميرا صغيرة.
3-المشرط الإلكتروني Micro Keratome: يقوم هذا الجهاز بإجراء قطع رقيق في سطح القرنية تمهيداً لإجراء عملية الليزك. 
4-السرير Bad : الذي يستلقي عليه المريض .
5-مفتاح القدم Foot Switch : وهو يستخدم للامان ، ففي حالة حدوث خلل بالجهاز أو انقطاع الكهرباء فان الطبيب يقوم بالضغط عليه فتتوقف العملية ،وعند حل الخلل فان الطبيب يكمل العملية ولا يعيدها من البداية. 
6-المجهر Microscope : يستخدم لملاحظة العين.
7-المرايا Mirror : العامل المهم في إنتاج الليزر هو المرايا المثبتة على جانبي مادة إنتاج الليزر. تساعد المرايا على عكس بعض الفوتونات إلى داخل مادة الليزر عدة مرات لتعمل هذه الفوتونات على استحثاث الكترونات مثارة أخرى لتطلق مزيدا من الفوتونات بنفس الطول الموجي ونفس الطور، وهذه هي عملية التكبير للضوء light amplification. تصمم إحدى هاتين المرأتين لتكون عاكستيها اقل من 100% لتسمح لبعض الفوتونات من الخروج عبرها وهو شعاع الليزر الذي نحصل عليه.
8-كمبيوتر تتم السيطرة عليه بواسطة swftware


----------



## samerjb (30 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الاخوه الاعزاء السائلين عن النواحى الطبيه ل الليزك
اشعه الليز لا تفرق بين عمر الناس و تستهلك الاغشيه و الانسجه من كل الاعمار على حد سواء و لكن بعد سن الاربعين يجب ان يستخدم الانسان نظاره اخرى للقراءة بغض النظر عن درجه البعد و لا يمكن لهذة العمليه تصحيح عيبين بصريين فى ذات الوقت فا اذا كنت تلبس نظاره للبعيد و تقرأ بدون نظارة فالليزك سيبدلك نظارة للقراءه بدل البعيد اى لا استفادة و اذا كنت تستخدم نظارة للقراءة فقط فالليزك ليس للك.
الليزك يمكن عمله للمصابين بالسكر لكن يفضل الامتناع لان العين فى اغلب الاحيان قد تحتاج الى ليزر اخر للشبكيه فى المستقبل لا سمح الله.
نسب النجاح كبيرة و لكن ما زالت هناك مضاعفات و فى النهايه العبرة بالسبب الذى اجبرك على اجراء العمليه هل كان ضروريا ام لا.
اخر جواب و هو ان اى عمليه للعين قد يضر بها الجو و العوامل و اذا كانت منقذة للبصر فلا حول و لا قوة و لكن ان كانت تجميليه فان الجفاف الذى بعد الليزك من اصعب الامراض و علاجه مستعصى و مزعج فى ثلث الحالات.


----------



## hazem masri (30 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم احفظ لنا ابصارنا ما أحييتنا


----------



## duosrl (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*[font=&quot]رائع بكل ما تحمله الكلمة[/font]*


----------



## eng/waleed (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم*​


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله88 (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (3 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل​


----------



## hammo1987 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

:84: أفادك الله


----------



## ميدو السيد (18 يناير 2013)

مشكورين بارك الله فيك


----------



## سلام العالم (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

